# Recommend a clean up crew



## jemanser (Mar 25, 2013)

Remember for a low tech tank doing less is sometimes more. I would back off on your ferts especially the phosphorus( there will be enough in your fishes foods. I like the fact that your are increasing your light cycle slowly. But to answer your question, a good clean up crew in a balanced tank would include but is not limited to nerite snails, amano shrimp, SAE, , Oto cats - these all typically will not harm the plants.


----------



## Shamus72 (Feb 9, 2016)

Amano shrimp and nerite snails! Neither breed in freshwater so you don't have to worry about your populations exploding and they tackle a wide variety of algae.


----------



## blake6511 (Jan 6, 2016)

How many nerites would be appropriate?

Also, I will cut back on the phosphorus and phosphate to half the recommend dosage unless anyone has a better suggestion for the amount. Appreciate all the help so far and looking forward to some other suggestions.


----------



## Wilderman204 (Mar 5, 2015)

If you find them, Thiara Cancellata is an amazing snail.


----------



## Shamus72 (Feb 9, 2016)

I think the general rule for nerite snails is one per 5 gallons, but if you're doing the horned nerites which are smaller you could probably do a couple more.


----------

